# Do you use a rower ?



## rgp (Aug 4, 2022)

When I went through cardio/rehab , [2001] my favorite piece of equipment was the rower. The P/A trainer said it was in his opinion the most bang for the buck. So I bought my own ..... and actually used it for a number of years ...... until sciatica showed up , to join my arthritis [when i had that any form of exercise was just out of the question] . Now that, that is fading somewhat I am starting back using it again. I just wondered if anyone uses one ? It is of course a seated , non-weight bearing movement so it's not too bad ...... starting back slowly. Hoping I can stay with it.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 4, 2022)

rgp said:


> When I went through cardio/rehab , [2001] my favorite piece of equipment was the rower. The P/A trainer said it was in his opinion the most bang for the buck. So I bought my own ..... and actually used it for a number of years ...... until sciatica showed up , to join my arthritis [when i had that any form of exercise was just out of the question] . Now that, that is fading somewhat I am starting back using it again. I just wondered if anyone uses one ? It is of course a seated , non-weight bearing movement so it's not too bad ...... starting back slowly. Hoping I can stay with it.


Yes, I have had one for about 25 years and still use it several times a week. For a piece of home equipment, I think it is the best. Treadmills take up a lot of room, make a lot of noise and breakdown far more often. I rebuilt the one I had twice and finally gave up on it when the parts were no longer available. I also have a recumbent cycle and I use it a fair amount as well, especially when watching TV. But the cycle doesn’t get my heart rate up and it is not a total body workout. Toss in a few dumbbells and a yoga mat and you have everything covered.
Arthritis has not bothered me despite being close to 80, but the sciatica I had to deal with a few years ago was awful when it flared up.
Good luck.


----------



## rgp (Aug 5, 2022)

Pecos said:


> Yes, I have had one for about 25 years and still use it several times a week. For a piece of home equipment, I think it is the best. Treadmills take up a lot of room, make a lot of noise and breakdown far more often. I rebuilt the one I had twice and finally gave up on it when the parts were no longer available. I also have a recumbent cycle and I use it a fair amount as well, especially when watching TV. But the cycle doesn’t get my heart rate up and it is not a total body workout. Toss in a few dumbbells and a yoga mat and you have everything covered.
> Arthritis has not bothered me despite being close to 80, but the sciatica I had to deal with a few years ago was awful when it flared up.
> Good luck.



 My rower also has a built in recumbent cycle, but it kills my back to use it , so [when I can] I use my Air-0-Dyne upright .

I just recently gave away a smith-machine & about 500 pounds of free weight. @ 73 , and several limitations the writing was on the wall ... that I was never going to use all that again.

A young [30 something] plumber was here, he was admiring it .... so i gave it all to him. IMO used exercise equipment has no re-sale value anyway.

So now I have room ... in that room, where i might be able to do things more beneficial to me._* If *_my body would only cooperate.


----------



## Chet (Aug 5, 2022)

I never had a rower but I imagine you could develop an overuse injury since you are locked into the same position and using the same muscles and joints repeatedly.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2022)

Chet said:


> I never had a rower but I imagine you could develop an overuse injury since you are locked into the same position and using the same muscles and joints repeatedly.


I agree completely. Other exercises have to be incorporated into the mix.


----------



## rgp (Aug 5, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I agree completely. Other exercises have to be incorporated into the mix.



 Well, as with anything, common sense & rational use must prevail. One can "overdue" anything ........ particularly sitting . And when it comes to exercise of any kind, it is very easy to find excuses not to do so on the pretext of safety ....... jmo.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 6, 2022)

The rower has always been my favorite exercise machine. The only ones I like have a screen in which there are two rowers - me and the computer's. 

I don't have one, and I haven't used on in years.


----------

